# Signed a warranty Deed in Lieu of Foreclosure in Sept.



## craigsm636 (Nov 11, 2017)

West gate sent me the paper work for a warranty Deed in Lieu of Foreclosure. I signed it and sent it back. My question is. Will I receive notice of this being complete. From WestGate or The state of Florida


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 11, 2017)

craigsm636 said:


> West gate sent me the paper work for a warranty Deed in Lieu of Foreclosure. I signed it and sent it back. My question is. Will I receive notice of this being complete. From WestGate or The state of Florida



You should receive a copy of the Recorded Deed from Westgate.  In addition if you have online access to your account, check it about once a week.  Your Week should disappear.

George


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 11, 2017)

Did Westgate or the resort charge you for this warranty deed?  And, if so, how much?


----------



## bankr63 (Nov 12, 2017)

It should also be recorded at the county registrar within a reasonable time.  I checked both of my purchases (Orange and Osceola counties) online about a month after closing to ensure that the transfer had been properly registered.


----------



## theo (Nov 16, 2017)

craigsm636 said:


> Westgate sent me the paper work for a warranty Deed in Lieu of Foreclosure. I signed it and sent it back. My question is. Will I receive notice of this being complete. From WestGate or The state of Florida



Others have recently reported having to pay Westgate approximately $900 in order to have their "deedback" accepted and processed.
Your post mentions only "paper work", with no mention of having to pay Westgate any such fees. 

In any case, a new deed will have to be prepared for your notarized signature, making you a former owner (grantor) rather than the current owner (grantee). Until that happens, you *remain* the owner of record, so follow up on this periodically to ensure that the deedback is *completed*, from start to finish.

P.S. Westgate might never even bother to send you a copy of a new recorded deed, so you should probably check County records periodically for yourself ("state" of Florida is not involved, per se --- deed recording occurs at the FL County level).


----------



## taterhed (Nov 17, 2017)

And remember, there could be credit and/or tax implications associated with this.  Recommend you monitor your credit history tax documents closely.


----------

